# SS Veracruz I (1980-81)



## Audrey/Veracruz (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi,
Would love to get in touch with former crew members of the SS Veracruz I.
Audrey


----------



## Tina S Wilson (May 23, 2013)

*Hi Audrey!*

Hi Audrey! I just found this site. Sorry for a reply 5 years later.
I remember you, have pics of us on the little ship.
Hope you see this


----------

